# Seagate 7200.9 80GB



## saila (21. August 2006)

Hi

ich wollte mir diese Platte mit XP einrichten, doch nun stelle ich leider fest, dass egal wie ich die Jumper einstelle (laut Beschreibung) die Platte einfach nicht erkannt wird.

Technik:
AMIBIOS K7VMM+ Release 01/13/2003
Die Standard CMOS Einstellung ist auf Auto für Pri Master.

Ich habe - denke ich - alle Variationen von Jumper-Einstellungen durch. Vor allem die Vorgaben von Seagate sicherlich schon mehrfach. Dabei berücksichtigt, die Kapazitätsbeschränkung für Platten mit mehr als 30 GB.

Habt ihr eine Ahnung woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Sinac (22. August 2006)

Platte defekt?


----------



## saila (22. August 2006)

Hi,

keine Ahnung. Habe nun erst mal eine alte als Master gehängt und werde nun testen, ob sie als 2 erkannt wird. Allerdings gehe ich eher davon aus, das es mit dem BIO's zusammenhängt. Die Platte wird wohl aufgrund der Größe nicht erkannt werden - sofern das geht bzw. stimmt.

Habe mich eben mal um ein Biosupdate schlau gemacht. Ist das korrekt, das ein Update was kostet von Ami?

// edit1

Wird als zweite Platte auch nicht erkannt.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

// edit2

Also irgendwie will die 2. Platte nicht.

Jetzt stell ich mich mal dumm an und Frage mal folgendes:
Ich habe das MoBo. und daran ist das Kabel mit *blau* befestigt. Die Masterplatte hängt am *schwarzen* Ende und die 2. Segate am *grauen* Steckbereich.

Die 1. Platte (IBM) 20GB ist als Master gejumpt  *[:] : : [:]* und die 2. Platte als Slave (laut Anweisung von Segate ohne Jumper also ] *: : : :* [

Ist daran was falsch?

Wenn ja, ist die Überlegung, ob ich den Bios updaten muss. Hierfür habe ich bereits alle Daten. Jedoch - genau das möchte ich eigentl. vermeiden.


----------



## Navy (25. August 2006)

Zieh für Deine Platte mal das IDE Kabel ab, laß nur den Strom dran und horch mal, ob sich da überhaupt was tut (leises surren/flirren). 
Wenn ja, dann pack beiden Platten an IDE1, setz die Jumper bei *beiden* Platten auf CableSelect und starte dann mit AutoDetect. Wenn sich nun gar nichts tut ist die Platte wohl defekt, denn das BIOS sollte wenigstens irgendetwas erkennen, selbst wenn sie diese Platte gar nicht unterstützt.

  Navy


----------



## saila (25. August 2006)

Hi, 

danke für die Antwort. Werde es gleich probieren. Aber ich meine ich hätte am Anfang das schon mal getan - allerdings ohne das IDE Kabel zu ziehen.


----------



## saila (25. August 2006)

Also da ist nichts mit flirren oder summen......

Werde die Platte beim Händler zurück geben. Thank's


----------

